# Jew Girl



## ButteredKazoo (May 2, 2006)

*Here's a review from someone who knows talent when he sees it:*




> *EminemsRevenge: Jew Girl*
> 
> You may recall that Lynne Scanlon's recent survey of readers led to the conclusion that few people ever go anywhere near publishers such as Lulu.com in search of books to read. However, there are some new and emerging talents who are using such facilities to get their work into print. And some of it is certainly worth examination. Whatever else, such writers form a marked contrast to the stuff which makes book-world headlines either online or in the mainstream media.
> 
> ...


----------



## K-P (May 2, 2006)

Why does this book keep popping up? Someone go get my shotgun.


----------



## EminemsRevenge (May 8, 2006)

K-P said:
			
		

> Why does this book keep popping up? Someone go get my shotgun.


MAYBE because it's a book that is about to *hit it *bigtime:-\"


----------



## EminemsRevenge (May 16, 2006)

*SHITS on parade...*

*Just tried *to post somethang on your alleged "DEBATE" board and got a really cryptic message:scratch: 

Doesn't surprise me though...as you sychophantic little sheeple scramble to goosestep down the road of conformity and _try _to censure a voice you cannot understand...i am *NOW *being courted by a major literary agent:-\" 

Looks like history done passed y'all by...*hacks#-o *


----------



## K-P (May 16, 2006)

EminemsRevenge said:
			
		

> i am *NOW *being courted by a major literary agent:-\"


Just don't put out on the first date. Thems major literary agents are dogs.


----------



## strangedaze (May 16, 2006)

> Doesn't surprise me though...as you sychophantic little sheeple scramble to goosestep down the road of conformity and try to censure a voice you cannot understand...



i love it. tell us how it is, marshall, tell us how it is!


----------

